# Anyone else doing 'Go Sober' for October...?



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Cos I am...  

Proceeds to MacMillansCancer Support - so far I have managed 22 nights 'off the sauce'  Those who know me will understand what an 'ask' that is Mrs is off the pop also and she raised money with a coffee morning a few weeks ago

We've raised over £300 so far and plan on donating the amount I reckon I have saved on drink to the cause as well.

https://www.gosober.org.uk/profile/paulriley

If just one person donates another quid to the cause then this post was worth it

Off to boil the kettle again....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice one, great cause too!.

You deserve a drink 8) 

I've cut down.

Good luck, only 10 more days :?


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well done to you both,for a real worthy cause.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Trouble is that we have such a stock of booze from our last trip to €U-land that we can't risk it going "off".

I had already printed off my own "best before end" labels for each bottle and box.

Anyway, there is always October next year!

However I do applaud your efforts for such a very worthy cause.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Cos I am...
> ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That photo 'helps' the drinkers :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> That photo 'helps' the drinkers :wink:


If you drank enough, those in the photo might? look models 

Anyhow, been doing my bit for cancer just lately, along with the rest of the family, so no need to give up the sauce 8)

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Me too
tony


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't drink any more. Mind I don't drink any less either 

Nick.


----------

